# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Singlecue, connects and controls your media and smart home devices using simple touch-free gestures, Cipia Vision Ltd., Herzliya Pituah, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Cipia Vision Ltd.

youtube.com/@singlecue5940

----------


## Airicist

singlecue – Your home. Smarter. Simpler. Fun.

Published on Nov 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

singlecue, your home. connected. touch free.

Published on Oct 1, 2015




> With singlecue you can control your TV, media and smart homes devices using touch-free gestures.
> Just lift your finger and get control over the devices you already have in your home, connecting them into one magical experience.
> Your TV, cable box, disc player, AV receiver and even smart home devices* can now be controlled using a single device and one simple interface.

----------


## Airicist

Wiggle your finger to control TV with Singlecue

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> Give any TV set hand-gesture controls with a Singlecue sensor, Logi Circle brings a new connected webcam into the mix, and Budweiser puts its own twist on a smart fridge with the Bud-E.

----------

